# My Photobox ^^



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

hey

now I´d like to introduce to you my Haflinger Nando =)

Name: Nando the Joker
Breed: Haflinger
Age: 8 years ( April, 9th 2000 ) 
Father: Nasall
Mother: Relika
style of riding: Western
Hight: 1,43m
color: palomino

pictures:


























































Freestyle Reining:



















































Freetime Fun:










































Nice Pictures:

































ok I think that´s it =)
I hope you like him!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh WOW, your horse is gorgeous!! I love the braiding job, and the flowers!!

Bareback jumping? Wow. :shock: 

And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I LOVE your horse!!!!!! I've always wanted a Haflinger my whole life they're just stunning. I also love your bosal it looks very nice. You seem like a very good rider too. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you guys =)

I´m really happy with my pony, he´s just a "one of a kind"
Well I think everyone would say that about his horse but it doesn´t matter lol


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

wow, hes very handsome!!
you two make a great team!

welcome to the forum


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you =)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! I loved his mane, btw.  Just having hard time changing his heights to hands...


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you ^^

I found some other pictures which I want to show you ^^


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwww cute pics!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

very impressive!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you guys


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i am a dumb dumb today-just welcomed you in the meet section and told ya to post pics-here they are -

he is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you Kirsti =)


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

oh my gosh! He is soo pretty! I love halflingers


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He is absolutly gorgeous !! You two look like you really enjoy each other too. I love the lighter color around his eyes, makes him look very wise.


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you so much =)
This means a lot to me


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

O hmy gosh! You've got a very handsome horse! I love Halifingers and Fjords! You look like you are booth having a ball!!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

Tank you


----------



## Daico (Jul 24, 2008)

He's a very beautiful Haflinger!!
That red pad looks gorgeous on him!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm seriously jealous!!! Gorgeous Haffie!!!!  AND you look like you two have an absolute ball together! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you very much!
I can doubtless say that he´s my big love and my best friend


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh my,.. You seem like an amazing pair!
He is STUNNING!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks =)

I´ve got some brand new pictures!


































































































































































hope u like them


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover (Jul 19, 2008)

..Wow that horse is something else..goooorgeous.


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you =)

I´ve made a few pictures today again
I´ll upload them a little later


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

and here they are =)


















































































Nando, eating in the front yard ^^


----------



## Daico (Jul 24, 2008)

I wish I had a front yard like that!! I don't even have a front yard :lol: 
That green halter you got on him is really lovely! what brand is it?


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I really don´t know if it even has a brand
I don´t care that much about brands
for me the most important thing is that it fits good and looks well =)

But I´ll go and look today if I can find a brandname on it =) 

Thank you ^^


----------



## Daico (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't care too much about brands either  But I think the halter would also look great on a Fjord. I'm planning on buying one in the future so maybe I could get that halter for her!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

just guess what I forgot to do today...
I´m sorry I´ll look tomorrow I think =)

Today I was an "englishrider" LOL
but I never learned it, so I wouldn´t call me that xD

here are some pictures of me and Angel


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Your pony is adorable!!!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

oh thank you


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I´ve got some brand new pics ^^

I know that I did sth wrong with the mecate but it´s too short to tie it around the saddle =/ 
I´ll have to buy another mecate... 




































































































Hope You Like It ^^


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I swear he's smiling in that 2nd to last picture!  Wonderful pictures!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

It really looks like he does xDD


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

He doesn't have a double mane. Am I missing something? Is he mixed with something? He is gorgeous!!!!! Just use to seeing a mane that falls to both side. Breed standard for a haflinger....double mane. That's why so many people roach them. Maybe you thin it?

I'm so jealous at what all you've done with him!!!! I had a haffie I just sold. He is such a sweetie and I loved him dearly!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

No he´s 100% haflinger ^^
you find a lot of haflingers here back in old germany with the mane on just one side ^^
that´s nothing unusual 

and I´d rather kill myself that thin or cut it :lol: 
I´m even very sad that he has just this short littel mane
but hey, he still has a lot of other good things I love and adore ^^


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

I finally got new pictures of nando!
I hope u like them, enjoy looking ^^


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















These pictures were made at two different shows
The first show ended up like this

Trail and Pleasure 2nd Place
Reining 1st Place

The second show ended up like this:

Pleasure 5th place
Horsemanship 3rd place
Trail 1st place


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

very nice! thanks for sharing  He certainly is a cutie!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very nice looking horse! 
I never knew there are haflingers in Germany... :shock:


----------



## califcowgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

wow..great pics..very nice horse...love the ones with no bridle!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

what an amazing horse! i have alwasy been taken by this breed. i love the pics! yall look wonderful [email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you guys!
I think I still got some "older" show - pics
I think I´ll upload them some time an share it with you


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

here are some more pics =))

July 2008


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

and more...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Cute piccies, your horse looks lovely!


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you


----------

